# Ducato wing mirror



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Just a quick question folks

I have an Airstream 680 FB, should the offside (drivers) mirror fully retract?

The passenger side mirror seems to fold all the way in but the drivers mirror will not retract as much.

Cheers


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

yes it should be exactly the same


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Adgy!

As said, they should both fold until touching the door. My mirrors fold tight onto my silverscreen when it's in place.

Is your mirror full located on its pivots? You know how some wing mirrors can pop out of joint and you can click them back in....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have had terrible problems with the drivers mirror on our Fiat cab on the Bolero.

This time last year we were travelling through France in high winds and the drivers mirror kept folding inwards, my Husband had to lean out of the cab on countless occasions to push the mirror back out. As you can imagine this could have been quite dangerous esp when driving on motorways etc,

We reported the fault on our return and took the MH into the Fiat dealers at Lincoln, who tightened the mirror up, we noticed toward the end of last Summer we had the same problem again once the weather got bad here in the UK, so again reported the fault and again the mirror was tightened.

Guess what in November whilst in France again we had the same old problem and my Husband ended up having to put a bungee strap on the mirror (it looks lovely LOL) we have now been in touch with Fiat and told them we are unhappy with anything less than a new wing mirror.

The mirror has just arrived at the dealers so we now have to go and get it replaced.

I hope you haven't got a similiar problem ?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

The main problem I have with ducato mirrirs is keeping them attached to my van. So many approaching vehicles seem intent on whipping them off for me  Cost me £220 last time


----------



## zimmyso (May 8, 2008)

Fifteen months ago I bought my m/h one week later a transit hit my mirror as we were driving through the high street in Malvern (going to the Western show). The driver stopped and said he did not see my mirror and that it "stuck out a lot". Whilst at the show I purchased two cards of small pear shaped amber reflectors total cost £3.98 (£1.99 each pack of 3) stuck them on my wing mirrors. Result--- look good--can be clearly seen by on coming drivers---no further damage!!!!!. Bye the way are you aware that a shorter version of the mirror is available though its' still pricey


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

clodhopper2006 said:


> The main problem I have with ducato mirrirs is keeping them attached to my van. So many approaching vehicles seem intent on whipping them off for me  Cost me £220 last time


I've stuck some fluorescent sticky onto mine - no incidents so far!


----------

